# New 461 Stroker Engine - Suspension Upgrade?



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I am about to install a newly built 461 stroker into my 69 GTO. I have already upgraded the rear end to eaton hardended gears (3.42), moser axles, and wilwood disc brakes.

Before I install the engine I want to make sure the suspension can handle the tremendous amount of torque / hp the new engine will produce. 

I have been researching 69 GTO suspension upgrades and I am totally overwhelmed by my choices. Do I even need to upgrade the suspension? My stock suspension components are in outstanding condition. If an upgrade _is_ reccomended what components should I focus on?

-JW


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Anyone had experience with this?

Sent from my LG-P999 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Rear upper t& lower control arms & connectors . Forged yoke for driveshaft & rear . New driveshaft in moly , poly trans mount & tie the left side of engine down .


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay I have selected the upper lower control arms and connectors from umi performance. Not sure what you mean by tie the engine down. Do I need to purchase different motor mounts or some sort of engine tie down?

Sent from my LG-P999 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

He's talking about some sort of semi-solid connection between the left side of the engine and the frame to help keep the torque/twist from shredding the motor mounts. Some folks use chain, some use beefy turnbuckles... I'm sure there are other solutions as well.

Bear


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Maybe I could get away with some more Heavy duty motor mounts. Bear what type of motor mount did you use with your engine I know we have about the same builds.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Send me your email for pics. of what i did : 461 kauffman headed tri-power roller cam , 4 speed .


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm just running good factory style mounts on mine at the present time, but I've got a feeling that they are going to need some "backup" soon 

I was considering a length of steel cable secured to the driver's side head and looped around the frame rail.

Bear


----------

